# Need Pics Please



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I found an old blade and want to put a plate on it to use with my skid steer. I was wondering if anyone had any pics of how you welded or mounted the plow frame to the attachment plate. 

I'm fairly confident that I could figure it out but I am just interested as to what I am getting myself into.

Thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

try the search you will find tons of info. There are some really good ones.

figure out if you want to have downpressure or just lif it with a chain and have if float.
dont forget a cross over relief valve. and a flow restrictor


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89555 I tried to download pics but they are on here. I've seen some guys mount them to pallet fork frames.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ebay has them for sale around $100 or less.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I saw this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150403519664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Would that help


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

In2toys;972353 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89555 I tried to download pics but they are on here. I've seen some guys mount them to pallet fork frames.


Thats perfect, thanks. Now we just need some snow.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

cold_and_tired;972928 said:


> Thats perfect, thanks. Now we just need some snow.


no sh!! huh??? Good luck, let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## bashbro1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I did this with an old Diamond plow. Initially setup for Manual Angle but I intend on switching it to power angle. I have the parts just not the time. In the end I really prefer my snow bucket for driveways. But for Open Areas I think plows are preferable.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I just welded 2 ears inside my bucket for each side with verticle holes (slots). Quick and easy, I have several buckets w/ this set up so if one machine or plow breaks they are interchangable and if I need to drop the plow to do stacking, I always have the plow with the machine. just be sure you don't set the ears too far back in the bucket.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

ears in the bucket is pretty smart. got a picture? 
I just was thinking the other day how i can carry the bucket and the blade.


----------

